# Hi from my Hospital Room



## Nana Gillet

I am new to this forum but my daughter talks about this all the time and I told her to sign me up. I have a lot of time to knit and crochet since I am confined to my room since I have a vac dressing on my leg. My daughter enjoys this site so much and has shown me things from here so I am now signed up and looking forward to being a member here,

Nana Gillet


----------



## jumbleburt

Welcome from Michigan! Glad to have you join us and I hope your leg heals soon.


----------



## Grand8ma

Welcome!! Here's hoping that interaction with the lovely, caring people here will help speed your recovery.


----------



## kyterp

Greetings from Kentucky!! Take care and get well soon. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## marilyngf

glad you came along on here. Welcome from Ontario, Canada


----------



## tvarnas

jumbleburt said:


> Welcome from Michigan! Glad to have you join us and I hope your leg heals soon.


Same from me!


----------



## Jimmy'swife

Welcome from Wisconsin. 

My hubby had a vac on his chest after surgery 5 years ago. It did wonders to help him. Hope you heal quickly as well.


----------



## Bubba24

welcome from NC. hope you are feeling better.


----------



## cabbagehome

Welcome from Michigan! It is good you listen to your daughter.


----------



## derfer

Hi , greeting from Ca. Hope your leg heals fast. This is a great place .I read it every morning so interesting and feels like a friend . Keep us posted on how you are doing .


----------



## knittingrocks

Welcome Nana, you will enjoy this site it is wonderful! What is vac dressing?


----------



## virginia42

Welcome from Hawaii(from Ohio). The vac dressings are wonderful in helping wounds heal. We used them when I was a home care nurse. I hope your legs heals well. 
You will enjoy this site, I'm sure.


----------



## Frogger

Hello from Ontario Canada!! Sure hope you have lots of knitting stashed with you while you get healed up!!


----------



## heathercheryl

Welcome from Pickering, Ontario! We will be happy to keep you company while you are in hospital...and after too!


----------



## Teebird

Welcome from Southern Ontario, Canada.Get well soon.


----------



## Damama

Welcome to the world of wonderful, helpful, knowledgeable and caring people.
Hoping your leg is all healed soonest.
Hugs

Oops, Reno, NV here.


----------



## DHobbit

Goodness ! I don't know if you are not the first to sign up from hospital.... I think you gonna be a keeper !

:lol:


----------



## LondonChris

Hi from London, hope you will soon be feeling better. At least you can knit & crochet as much as you are able. Hope your daughter goes out to get you yarn.


----------



## LondonChris

Hi from London, hope you will soon be feeling better. At least you can knit & crochet as much as you are able. Hope your daughter goes out to get you yarn.


----------



## yotbum

Welcome from Southern California. Hope we all are able to make your hospital time fly. You now have knitting friends from all over the world. Keep us posted on your recovery. We care.


----------



## mzspaz61

Welcome ! I hope you are able to heal quickly. Knitting Paradise will keep you busy just trying to read all the posts! :lol:


----------



## MrsO

Welcome from Michigan!


----------



## gagesmom

Sorry to hear you are laid up but glad that you joined us.


Get better soon and I am looking forward to seeing some of your projects. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Welcome from UK. Please get better soon.


----------



## edmondp

Welcome. I am sure you will pass many enjoyable hours browsing this site. I just wish I had more time to spend on it. I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Butterfly1943

jumbleburt said:


> Welcome from Michigan! Glad to have you join us and I hope your leg heals soon.


And another welcome from Michigan.


----------



## montgal

Welcome from Montana. I pray you heal quickly.


----------



## Sand101

Welcome from Michigan would love to see some of your work hope you get back on your feet soon


----------



## Marny CA

Healing hugs sent from 2 hours south of Los Angeles and about 40 minutes south of Dana Point where I go for pastrami sandwiches and pickles 'cause I miss those from when living on LI/NY!!


----------



## Whippet

Hi from Lakewood, Southern California. Feel better soon.


----------



## Mainah51

Welcome from Maine, hope your well soon


----------



## Nancie E

Hi and welcome from Calgary, Alberta, Canada.
Hope your hospital stay is a short one.


----------



## TammyK

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Katsch

Welcome to the forum from NY. Hurry and heal that leg.


----------



## Hazel Anne

Hello and welcome from London.


----------



## MissNettie

So glad to welcome you to KP. I am in SC and wondering where you are and what is a vac dressing? Hope it is something that will help you get out of the hospital soon.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie

Welcome to KP from SC. Best wishes for a very speedy recovery!


----------



## run4fittness

Hello and welcome and thank your daughter for us for pointing you in this direction!


----------



## maureenb

Hope you're up and around soon,welcome from Pennsylvania!


----------



## SouthernGirl

Get well soon.


----------



## kwright

Howdy, from Texas. I'm glad your daughter had you go online. It is a wonderful site with many wonderful people. I hope you get to feeling better, and the leg heals okay. My mother-in-law is bed ridden. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## edithann

Welcome from Northern Virginia. Hope your leg heals quickly.


----------



## nanamonticello

Hello and welcome from Virginia, USA. Just what the doctor ordered KP company. Speedy recovery! Happy knitting!


----------



## Neeterbug

Welcome from sunny Arizona. Hope everything is better soon!


----------



## Montana Gramma

Welcome from Montana and heal fast!


----------



## patocenizo

Welcome from Southern California and wishing you a speedy recovery. I am so glad you found us here on KP and track all of our "adventures" in knitting.


----------



## KnitterNatalie

Welcome from south central Texas!! Best wishes for a speedy recovery and fingers crossed that the wound vac does its job!!


----------



## oge designs

Hi and welcome from Australia, all the best for a speedy recovery


----------



## Rusty's Mom

Hi,
Welcome and best wishes on a speedy recovery from Georgia!


----------



## Nana Mc

Welcome from Alabama! Get well soon!


----------



## kiwiannie

Hi and welcome to kp,from Australia,i hope your leg improves soon.HUGS xx


----------



## cafeknitter

Nana Gillet said:


> I am new to this forum but my daughter talks about this all the time and I told her to sign me up. I have a lot of time to knit and crochet since I am confined to my room since I have a vac dressing on my leg. My daughter enjoys this site so much and has shown me things from here so I am now signed up and looking forward to being a member here,
> 
> Nana Gillet


Welcome from Illinois! You will find lots to talk about and lots to talk to! 
Thus is a wonderful forum. Sending blessings for a smooth recovery! 
~Cafeknitter~


----------



## christine flo

We'll come from the uk hope you are better soon.you will find this page will keep you busy


----------



## Coral McRae

Welcome from South Africa! I hope you get better quickly and stay with us!


----------



## FranVan

Hello and welcome from Ohio.


----------



## betty boivin

Welcome from quebec!! Get well soon!


----------



## tweeter

Hi Nan. Welcome to Kp. Hope your leg soon heals. I am a avid crocheter. I can knit but I prefer crochet. Nice to have you with us. Have a speedy recovery.


----------



## LindseyR

Welcome from Texas. I hope you get well soon!


----------



## Gwalkstan

Welcome! This is such a great site! Keep us posted on your healing! Hope it is quick!


----------



## glenniemae

Nana Gillet said:


> I am new to this forum but my daughter talks about this all the time and I told her to sign me up. I have a lot of time to knit and crochet since I am confined to my room since I have a vac dressing on my leg. My daughter enjoys this site so much and has shown me things from here so I am now signed up and looking forward to being a member here,
> 
> Nana Gillet


Welcome Nana! Thanks to your Daughter, showing you this wonderful site. Hope your leg heals quickly


----------



## redquilter

Welcome from NY. Sorry you're laid up in hospital but we will gladly keep you company. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## arlo

Welcome from upstate N.Y. I hope you heal quickly. Arlene.


----------



## Happycamper

Welcome from Tennessee! Hope you return home soon... in the meantime, knit away


----------



## windowwonde28941

Welcome and speedy recovery .


----------



## pfleary

Welcome! I am new here too but I have received so many warm welcomes in the few days since joining. It is a lovely family of knitters and crocheters. I hope you are up and well soon, in the meantime knitting/crocheting is a great way to help pass the hours.


----------



## Ms Sue P

Welcome from Mississippi. God's speed in healing your leg.


----------



## sprucehollow

Nana, I don't know where you are but welcome from PA


----------



## brdlvr27

Welcome from Utah - formerly California - Hurry and get well


----------



## Limey287

Welcome from Western North Carolina - hope you are up and feeling better soon -


----------



## cafeknitter

Gwalkstan said:


> Welcome! This is such a great site! Keep us posted on your healing! Hope it is quick!


Ditto!


----------



## johannecw

Welcome from southeast Michigan. This site will help entertain you while you are healing. Hope you are feeling all better soon.


----------



## Mary Cardiff

The time will fly by,with being on the site, and your knitting and crochet,Hope yur leg heals, and you are soon back home,Welcome from South Wales,


----------



## yooperdooper

welcome and I hope you get better soon. Knitting can help, divert the pain sometimes.


----------



## knitnut2

Welcome from Maine! Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## marie12181

Welcome from Acworth, GA. I know you will love this site. Everyone here is so helpful. I pray your leg gets better really soon.


----------



## Charli Payne

Hi Nana, keep us posted on your creations. I bet you have many beautiful things


----------



## grandmaof7

Welcome to you from Western Pa. Hope you are getting better and out of the hospital soon.


----------



## Melodypop

You will enjoy this forum, praying for you.

Norma


----------



## Miss Shari

Welcome, Nana and may you soon be free from your hospital room! Hugs from Colorado!


----------



## LouiseA

Welcome to this caring community. We share much more than knits and purls here! I just joined about 10 days ago, and have really been welcomed. Hope you heal soon.


----------



## cafeknitter

LouiseA said:


> Welcome to this caring community. We share much more than knits and purls here! I just joined about 10 days ago, and have really been welcomed. Hope you heal soon.


Yep indeedee


----------



## machriste

So sorry you are in the hospital. Warm wishes for a complete recovery. Welcome to Knitting Paradise from Minnesota. You will find it so enjoyable and helpful.


----------



## DonnaJean1234

Welcome, and a speedy recover. You're amongst wonderful friends


----------



## Pocahontas

Good morning and welcome from Alabama. So glad you joined the forum, a great way to pass the time if you're homebound - or not.  
Praying that you will have complete healing and good health will be restored.


----------



## GrandmaNona

Hello from Oklahoma, and welcome to KP. I hope your leg heals rapidly and you have lots of yarn handy while it heals. We will be here any time you want visiters.


----------



## Whitwillhands

Welcome from England and get well soon x


----------



## LEE1313

Hello from CT.
Get well soon.
And glad you are here with us.
This is a group like no other. World wide so we are up all day and all night. And such talent. Love seeing all the creations.
What di you knit? Maybe you can post some pictures.

I am crocheting an Easter dress and sweater for a 2 yr old.
Using a new stitch, Solomans Knot.


----------



## WVMaryBeth

We--sorry you're confined but glad you joined us.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

Welcome to KP from far northern Florida!

Hazel


----------



## snowmam

Sorry to hear you are in the hospital. But I'm sure you will enjoy this site. I joined this winter and although I don't log in every day, it has helped pass the time. Where are you from?


----------



## Dianedanusia

Welcome from Virginia.....so glad to hear your daughter got you on here.

My best to you for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Casey47

Welcome from Michigan 2 = you will love it here and this site and your knitting will make the time go faster. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## rxqueen314

Welcome from Massachusetts! Don't we always wish we had time to just sit and do what we want ie knitting? I hope your healing goes quickly, but in the meantime knock off some cute projects...lots of ideas on KP! Happy Healing!


----------



## eahite

Nana, this is an amazing site. The only problem is that I want to spend entirely too much time on the site when I could be actually knitting! I hope that you will up and about quickly but will still be a regular reader and hopefully , contributor. I am self taught and have knit and crocheted for years and this site has taught me so very much!


----------



## Nonnie25

Welcome from Arizona, Nana. You will LOVE this site. So many caring people from all over the world.


----------



## knittingnanna19

Welcome from me in SE England. You've joined a wonderful site of friendly, caring people with so many different skills and ideas for knitting and crochet. I hope that your stay in hospital is made a little better having all the posts to read and reply to.

I don't know how long you expect to stay in hospital but I hope your leg heals well and soon. God bless.


----------



## JJJ711SMITH

Welcome from Mississippi. Get well soon.


----------



## Irish Kathleen

Well, KP is a great way to expend some time every day, especially if you're tied down (figuratively speaking) as you are. Welcome, enjoy, and I pray you are better soon!


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER

welcome and I hope your leg is soon better


----------



## Dawne27

Good Morning and welcome from Washington State. Hope you will be on the road to a quick recovery and can join in with your projects and thoughts soon.


----------



## ultrahiggs

Hi ya Nana, welcome, you will love this site, hope you get well soon


----------



## DarleneD

Hi from Ontario, Canada. Welcome to the group. I think I know what you mean by a vac dressing and if I am correct, I had one on my leg 7 years ago. I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## Viddie

Welcome Nana to the site, I know you will enjoy it here, sounds like your daughter has great taste....


----------



## Bea 465

Welcome from California. Hope you're back on your feet before too long. Enjoy KP, lots of really nice people here.


----------



## SusieQue

So happy to have you join us on this forum! Here's hoping you will heal quickly and be home soon. In the meantime, happy knitting from South Carolina. :thumbup:


----------



## luree

Welcome from Michigan. You've joined a great place. I spend way too much time but really enjoy it. Take care and am hoping that your leg gets feeling fast!


----------



## hilde

Welcome, you will love it. Get better soon


----------



## Nana Gillet

Nana Gillet said:


> I am new to this forum but my daughter talks about this all the time and I told her to sign me up. I have a lot of time to knit and crochet since I am confined to my room since I have a vac dressing on my leg. My daughter enjoys this site so much and has shown me things from here so I am now signed up and looking forward to being a member here,
> 
> Nana Gillet


Thanks to all of the KP'ers who replied and welcomed me to this forum. I am overwhelmed with so many replies. My daughter wasn't wrong when she said you were a great group of people.

I neglected to let you know the reason I am still in the hospital. I had my right leg amputated on Nov 16th and my left leg is not in good shape and can't support me so I am confined to a wheel chair and have to use a sliding board to get from my bed to a chair, etc. I am waiting for a Nursing Home bed once my stump heals.

My daughter visits me daily except for Sundays. She would love to be able to look after me but her health is failing. Her name is Pat (patrowhar)

Many of you wanted to know what a Vac dressing was. The wound care people here at the hospital clean my wound twice a week and pack it with a special dressing to which a suction cup is applied to remove dead skin and help to create new skin which will cause the wounds to heal. Due to the diabetes the healing process has been slow. Am feeling pretty good and have been knitting and crocheting daily.

Will post my latest project soon, since many of you have asked what I am working on.

Again thanks for all your concerns, prayers and welcome messages.

I am so glad I will have KP to keep me active.

I am so happy to be a KP member. Will try to keep in touch as much as possible. I depend on my daughter to help until I get comfortable with using the forum.

Nana Gillet


----------



## cafeknitter

Nana Gillet said:


> Thanks to all of the KP'ers who replied and welcomed me to this forum. I am overwhelmed with so many replies. My daughter wasn't wrong when she said you were a great group of people.
> 
> I neglected to let you know the reason I am still in the hospital. I had my right leg amputated on Nov 11th and my right leg is not in good shape and can't support me so I am confined to a wheel chair and have to use a sliding board to get from my bed to a chair, etc. I am waiting for a Nursing Home bed once my stump heals.
> 
> My daughter visits me daily except for Sundays. She would love to be able to look after me but her health is failing. Her name is Pat (patrowhar)
> 
> Many of you wanted to know what a Vac dressing was. The wound care people here at the hospital clean my wound twice a week and pack it with a special dressing to which a suction cup is applied to remove dead skin and help to create new skin which will cause the wounds to heal. Due to the diabetes the healing process has been slow. Am feeling pretty good and have been knitting and crocheting daily.
> 
> Will post my latest project soon, since many of you have asked what I am working on.
> 
> Again thanks for all your concerns, prayers and welcome messages.
> 
> I am so glad I will have KP to keep me active.
> 
> I am so happy to be a KP member. Will try to keep in touch as much as possible. I depend on my daughter to help until I get comfortable with using the forum.
> 
> Nana Gillet


Thank you Nana for sharing your story! Indeed you are in well loved hands on this forum! Keep us posted & post pics. when you can. God speed to you and your daughter. You are both so very blessed!


----------



## Diane Schillo

Welcome from Clinton Missouri!!!! You will love this site..its like reading a newspaper every morning..very addicting. hope you feel better soon!


----------



## jan the gran

Hi from UK, you will certainly have lots to do, so much to see and dont forget to show your work, most people are very kind here, wish you a speedy recovery though


----------



## annie 69

Hello, and welcome from Tennessee! Hope you heal quickly and are able to return home soon! In the meantime, we're here to keep you company.


----------



## annie 69

Hello, and welcome from Tennessee! Hope you heal quickly and feel better soon! In the meantime, we're here to keep you company.


----------



## Nana Gillet

knittingrocks said:


> Welcome Nana, you will enjoy this site it is wonderful! What is vac dressing?


Thank you for your concerns.

A vac dressing is put on by wound care here at the Hospital. It is a special dressing applied to the wounds on my stump that were not healing. It has a pump attached which suctions off the dead tissue and helps new tissue to form to assist in the healing process.

I have just posted my current project under 'Pictures'

Nana Gillet


----------



## Nana Gillet

Have posted our latest project (mine and my daughters) under 'Pictures'


----------



## Nana Gillet

DarleneD said:


> Hi from Ontario, Canada. Welcome to the group. I think I know what you mean by a vac dressing and if I am correct, I had one on my leg 7 years ago. I hope you heal quickly.


Yes, you are correct. Thanks for your welcome

Nana Gillet


----------



## happyknitter66

Welcome from bonnie scotland although at the moment it is very cold hope you feel better soon great to hear from you look forward to your projects god bless


----------



## gloriam

So glad you finally joined our "family." We all know you'll love this site.


----------



## Nancyn

Welcome and I hope you heal up quickly!


----------



## Baker Bear

Waving your way from Chicago Heights Illinois! Prayers also on the way for a quick and complete healing!


----------



## Alimac

Welcome from N I and get better soon.


----------



## Gundi2

wellcome and get better soon.


----------



## Patty Sutter

Welcome from northern Michigan.
You will ind many friends here.


----------



## debsu

Hello and welcome from Western North Carolina! Hope you get well soon!


----------



## kathy1941

Hi to you too. Hope your leg heals quickly. I hope you'll enjoy this forum as much as I do!


----------



## GoHills

A sunny welcome from South Carolina. Get well soon. You will enjoy knittingparadise


----------



## norma j mcguire

Hi Nan, glad to have you with us. Take care and hope you are home soon. Great site all you need to do is ask and some one will help you if you need it. Welcome


----------



## Velsyl

Welcome and hugs from Quebec, Canada. I hope you get well soon.


----------



## Woefkins

Welcome from South Africa. Your daughter is right, this is the best knit and crochet site on the web. Hope you are better soon.
Hannet


----------



## sseidel

Hi, welcome to KP, and please get well soon.


----------



## glnwhi

A big welcome from the "sunny south" where its raining loads here of late. I'm from South Al. and I am so glad you have joined us. You will find these KPers to be the nicest most caring and helpful people in the world.Hope your leg heals well and you will be good as new soon.


----------



## Patrowhar

Hi mom (Nana(Gillet)
So glad you have joined with all of us here on the KP Forum. You will soon be a pro at using your IPad. 

Enjoy it like I do. There is something of interest for everyone.

Love
Pat


----------



## Patrowhar

Previous post from me should have read here is the picture for your Avatar since you do not have email in the hospital. Will show you how to read all the posts tomorrow. You are catching on so fast.

Again welcome


----------



## Kiwialaska

Welcome to KP this is a great group of knitters & crochet( family )everyone is very helpful. Hope you will be out of the hospital soon,
Kiwialaska Port Angeles. Wa.


----------



## beejay

Welcome from East Tennessee. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## beejay

What an amazing flower,Patrowahr. Is it real?


----------



## Patrowhar

Yes it is real, it was given to my Mom as a gift. It started as just a bulb placed in the pot if earth. It was amazing, every time I visited her in the hospital, which was daily it had grown another inch. Another one bloomed after this one. My pastor took the picture to send to the lady that gave Mom the flower. Such a thoughtful gift. My mom loved it and enjoyed watching it grow.


----------



## alvadee

Hi Nana and welcome from New Jersey. Sending healing prayers to you.


----------



## RuthieB

Nana, welcome aboard from Eastern Virginia. This is a wonderful site! Very knowledgeable & talented people here. Hope you will improve. Thoughts & prayers your way!


----------



## Carmel Rachels

Welcome from Williston Florida. I have also had a womb vac and was discharged to a nursing home with it in 2010. My husband was my care giver and learned how to change my bandage when it was necessary. I recouperated rapidly and am thankful for the care I received. My wish for you is a happy recovery.


----------



## Jillyrich

Welcome! Get well soon!


----------



## coknitter960

Welcome to KP. Sorry to hear you are in the hospital and hope you will be well and home soon. :-D I'm glad you can at least knit while recuperating.


----------



## 1KraftyKraut

Welcome from Southern California.

Start reading the topics and you will be here for hours. 

:lol:


----------



## Patrowhar

coknitter960 said:


> Welcome to KP. Sorry to hear you are in the hospital and hope you will be well and home soon. :-D I'm glad you can at least knit while recuperating.


The hospital will be mom's home until they find a room in a nursing home. They said that could be 30 months or so, since there are at least 150 others on the list ahead of Mom.

So glad we can spend the time together knitting and crocheting. Makes the days not seem so long.

Nana Gillet's daughter


----------



## coknitter960

I'm so glad you can spend this time with your mother and share a hobby that you both enjoy. I hope the time will be shorter for finding a place for your mother. You are both in my prayers.


----------



## Patrowhar

1KraftyKraut said:


> Welcome from Southern California.
> 
> Start reading the topics and you will be here for hours.
> 
> :lol:


Mom called tonight from the hospital, she wanted back on the Forum and said she was amazed at all the nice comments and welcomes she is getting. Thank you, this is making it better for mom and I.


----------



## Patrowhar

coknitter960 said:


> I'm so glad you can spend this time with your mother and share a hobby that you both enjoy. I hope the time will be shorter for finding a place for your mother. You are both in my prayers.


Thanks from both of us. She will be thrilled tomorrow when she gets up and sees all the new comments, she is already amazed. When she asked how she could get on KP I was amazed. She has heard a lot about KP from me but wanted to go on herself.

Thanks for taking the time to welcome Mom.


----------



## missylam

Oh do I ever feel for you, I was in hospital with the Vac for 4 weeks, long enough hose I could get to the bath and sink. Next two times I got the portable one and was able to stay at home except for going in 2 times a week to get it changed, wound vacs are no fun, get well soon. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## soccerballetmom

edithann said:


> Welcome from Northern Virginia. Hope your leg heals quickly.


Me too!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Aunt Nay

Welcome from California. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Hannelore

Hi and welcome from Australia. Hope things go well for you. Enjoy your knitting time and tell your daughter she has put you onto a very good site.


----------



## Catherine42

Hello and welcome! Hope you have a speedy recovery,


----------



## Ookpik

Welcome from Alberta Canada.


----------



## Nana Gillet

coknitter960 said:


> I'm so glad you can spend this time with your mother and share a hobby that you both enjoy. I hope the time will be shorter for finding a place for your mother. You are both in my prayers.


Thank you so much.I need all the payer i can get.


----------



## kwright

Hi, again. I hope all is a bit better. I know it all takes time. My mom is 90. I check on her daily. She lives at home, and my sister is now living with her. I lived with her for twenty years and my daughter stayed for the next five after I remarried.


----------



## Baker Bear

Hi Honey just checking in with you today from Chicago Heights Illinois and admiring your Amaryllis. It's usually seen around Christmas as a gift giving. I received a pink and white one last year but forgot to take it in from the flower garden for the winter and the winter in the Chicago area has been BRUTAL so I don't think it will be brought out of the ground for Christmas replanting. Oh well I hope to get another one sometime in September and watch it grow for Christmas. Hugs & Blessed Healing!


----------



## kwright

Hi, again. I took Mother to the grocery store today. My daughter will get her to church in the morning. I'll probably talk to her in the afternoon or go see her. I'll check in on you later.


----------



## Bernie01

Welcome from Dunedin New Zealand :thumbup:


----------



## kwright

How's your day been? I hope things are hanging in. The weather has been nice today. My DH mowed the yard.


----------



## sweetthing 74

Welcome from SC!!!


----------



## bcapiak

Hello and welcome from Ontario, Canada.


----------



## heatherb

Hope you make a speedy recovery x you will love this site xx


----------



## Kiwialaska

Thinking of you, I hope everything is going well for you. Windy today in Port Angeles hopefully tomorrow will be a little calmer, I want to be outside planting, ground is still very wet needs to dry out some before we can plant. Oh well I can always knit in the meantime, have plenty of work in progress . Take care, Best wishes. Kiwialaska.


----------



## Dawne27

I think others are wondering how you are also. Keep us posted. Tomorrow here in Tacoma the weather forecast is for nice weather. We are praying for your health and spirits. Dawne


----------



## alvadee

yes please do let us know. sending you healing prayers.


----------



## knittingnanna19

You are still in my thoughts and prayers. Hope all is well with you and you and your daughter are still enjoying your knitting. Looking forward to hearing your latest news. God bless. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kiwialaska

Hope today was a good day for you, I spent maybe 3 hours weeding today, hadn't planed on that much time but you know once you get started it's always one more weed to pull. Just like knitting one more row then I will quit for today but that never happens.. I did finish a pair of socks Now working on some baby things, too much yarn left from making things for our great grandson. Beautiful day great to be outside . 
Take care of yourself & wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------

